# Histiocytoma?



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

So today when I was petting Beau I felt this bump on his shoulder/back. Like always, I thought it was a tick (Vectra isn't working very well this season), and moved the fur around to look for it. When I saw the bump, I remembered that he'd had that bump for like a month, but before, it was just raised and red, and I thought it'd go away. But today it had what looked like a thick black scab. I got my mom and dad to look at it then called the vet. Afraid that it was an infected tick bite, we took him in. The vet checked him out and said he thinks it's a histiocytoma, which is like a benign tumor that some young dogs get, and it'll probably go away after a while but it looked like it had gotten a little infected. So he gave us an ointment to put on it twice a day for ten days. Anybody else's golden ever had a Histiocytoma? Beau doesn't act like it affects him at all.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Comet had one on his head at one point. His never burst, though it sound like Beau's did. It took a month or two, but it went away without treatment, just like our vet said it would.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, our springer, Cody, had one at about 1/2 years old. They are also called button tumors. His got scabby looking and fell off in a month or two. They are benign. I would have it checked if it isn't gone in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeausMomma*

BeausMomma

So glad the vet said it is benign.
Like Penney's Mom said if it isn't gone I'd have it checked again in 4-6 wks.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks yall - good to know Beau's not the only one out there. I'll be puting his ointment on it for ten days, then watching it til it hopefully goes away


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Is that the same as a sebaceous cyst? It sounds just like the one Penny had a few months ago that burst. It was gooey for a while, then scabby for a while and now is gone. She has several 'unburst' ones that may or may not develop.


----------

